# Weird "clanking" sound?



## Heartofali0n (Aug 6, 2012)

It always occurs after I turn the car off, I think i've heard it when I was at a red light as well. It's like a clanking sound sort of or some sort of popping sound? I'm not sure how to exactly describe it . Although, It only happens once after the car is turned off. It seems to be coming from the back of the car. Anyone have any idea what this could be? the car is almost at 8000 miles and it's not even a year old yet. Never happened before and only recently did it start happening. 

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this question :/


----------



## silvercruze1lt (Sep 28, 2012)

i think its something in the exhaust or something like that.


----------



## Heartofali0n (Aug 6, 2012)

Should I take it Chevy to have them check it out, or is it really not that big of a deal and I can wait till I go to rotate my tires?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm sure it's a heat shield. It's normal to hear that popping after car is shut down if it's a constant popping noise. But you say it just started happening.. I'd take it in just to be sure.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Heartofali0n said:


> It always occurs after I turn the car off, I think i've heard it when I was at a red light as well. It's like a clanking sound sort of or some sort of popping sound? I'm not sure how to exactly describe it . Although, It only happens once after the car is turned off. It seems to be coming from the back of the car. Anyone have any idea what this could be? the car is almost at 8000 miles and it's not even a year old yet. Never happened before and only recently did it start happening.
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this question :/





Heartofali0n,
I would recommend that you take your Cruze into your dealer to have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

